# Run Multiple Instances of Yahoo Messenger



## Gigacore (Apr 17, 2007)

Click start then run

Write regedit, press enter
Goto “HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Yahoo\Pager\Test”
Create a DWORD registry value named “Plural” by right clicking the right hand side window.
Double click the new DWORD entry and set the value to 1
Now you remain online with two or more different yahoo ids at the same time.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

source...source...source....how many times will u need to be told???


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 17, 2007)

what the hell will you do using source. i've read in a local newspaper


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 17, 2007)

You get such things in newspaper ?? Which paper is it and which city ??


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

yep... u must give the source... and dont say crap like u read it in a newspaper...
btw hemant tu to uske piche hi pad gaya...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

kaun sa newspaper bhai?

looks like digit n this forum r in for some stiff competition


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 17, 2007)

It works like a charm. BTW you are too much screwing him for source.  Chill guys.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 17, 2007)

City : Bangalore 
Newspaper : Vijay Times
its a daily local news paper in Bangalore. this was published in science and  technology additional. read this in college library. is it enough guys. from now on i'll mention the source ok


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> It works like a charm. BTW you are too much *screwing* him for source.  Chill guys.



*screwing*??? 

@Intel_Gigacore..chill yaar...no hard feelings...forum rules hai


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Apr 17, 2007)

guys why dont u ask him date n time when he read that .......lol

anyways thanks a lot ..............


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 17, 2007)

very funny


----------



## sauravktr (Apr 17, 2007)

Working .thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 17, 2007)

@ Intel_Gigacore thanks bro


----------



## bhavesh_mca (Jun 14, 2007)

nice work............


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 14, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> *screwing*???
> 
> @Intel_Gigacore..chill yaar...no hard feelings...forum rules hai



are yaar , rules are meant to be broken ....


----------



## pramodv1988 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey this one's there on my blog. I have also developed a small patch. Do check it out.
[URL="*cooltechtrix.blogspot.com/2007/02/multiple-login-in-yahoo.html"]Multiple login
[/URL]


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 14, 2007)

use pidgin. multiple login into many accounts


----------



## anilmail17 (Jun 19, 2007)

thnx buddy. nice trick


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks ... mate...


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> kaun sa newspaper bhai?
> 
> looks like digit n this forum r in for some stiff competition


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mariner (Jun 28, 2007)

thanx bud!


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 28, 2007)

hey thanks buddy....neat trick!!


----------

